# CNN's Anderson Cooper Shopping an S6?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Word from an Audi enthusiast who'd been visiting the Audi Forum New York City on Park and 47th in Manhattan is that CNN anchor Anderson Cooper stopped in for a closer look at the S6 sedan. To quote the post made on Audiworld.com:

_Quote »_I was impressed with the awesome display of Audi's at the NYC forum at Park/46 st drooling at the red S5 and R8 when Anderson Cooper strolled in looking at an S6. Perhaps that will be bomb proof for his trips around the world . Way to go Anderson!!! Way to have some style!!

Read the original post here...
http://forums.audiworld.com/c6a6/msgs/34440.phtml


----------

